# Co2 bubble count



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the bubble count should be on a 45 gal fresh water tank?

Thanks in advance


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Slaz said:


> Can anyone tell me what the bubble count should be on a 45 gal fresh water tank?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Depends on stocking levels, lights and plants. Abd if you use ferts or not. Normally its around 1-4 bubbles per second depending if it low to high tech.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

aussieJJDude said:


> Depends on stocking levels, lights and plants. Abd if you use ferts or not. Normally its around 1-4 bubbles per second depending if it low to high tech.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your prompt reply. Just started this tank out. Right now I have 10 Tetras and, 5 Zebra Danios; 6 Cherry Shrimp and 3 Cory's. I'd consider it low tech as I've only a couple Amazon Sword plants and a Ludwiga. I intend to keep it stocked with the smaller fresh water fish. Intend to add three guppies and three Swordtails. I am using ferts at this time. The bubble count at this time is 120 per min.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah that should be fine. Have you thought of purchasing a drop checker to ensure that the tank has ample O2?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Yup. Got one of those. I think I need more solution. Will have to check. Just for your information; I had a major catastrophe about six months ago. I had a valve fail on my Co2 setup and poisoned over 23 fish. So I'm kind of over cautious now! I live in Northern BC; Canada. Tropical fish are not cheap up here!


----------

